# How to upgrade perl5?



## benpptung (May 8, 2022)

I've just upgraded the perl5 from perl5.30 to perl5.32. 

```
# pkg delete perl5-5.30.3_1

/usr/ports/lang/perl5.32#  make install
```
Then `# pkg info`, I can see,

```
...
perl5.32-5.32.1_1              Practical Extraction and Report Language
...
```
the perl5.32 is listed. But,

```
# pkg info perl5

I see `pkg: No package(s) matching perl5`

And while I am trying to build Imagemagick6-nox11, I got the following error

===>   ImageMagick6-nox11-6.9.12.47,1 depends on package: gmake>=4.3 - found
===>   ImageMagick6-nox11-6.9.12.47,1 depends on package: pkgconf>=1.3.0_1 - found
===>   ImageMagick6-nox11-6.9.12.47,1 depends on package: ghostscript9-agpl-base>=9.16_2 - found
===>   ImageMagick6-nox11-6.9.12.47,1 depends on package: perl5>=5.32.r0<5.33 - not found
===>   ImageMagick6-nox11-6.9.12.47,1 depends on package: perl5>=5.32.r0<5.33 - not found
*** Error code 1
```

I guess I didn't do it right to upgrade perl5, so somehow  it isn't aware the perl5.32 is installed.

How can I upgrade perl5, or how can i fix this? Thank you very much


----------



## Erichans (May 8, 2022)

Your perl version string as reported by pkg(8) seems wrong:

```
perl5.32-5.32.1_1
```
I have:

```
% pkg info | grep "Practical Extraction and Report Language"
perl5-5.32.1_1                 Practical Extraction and Report Language
```
Perhaps PR250053-lang/perl5.32: perl5.32-5.32.0 doesn't meet perl5>=5.32.r0<5.33 will help.


P.S. Also, this is what I get when querying for perl5:

```
% pkg info perl5
perl5-5.32.1_1
Name           : perl5
Version        : 5.32.1_1
Installed on   : Thu Apr 15 01:41:01 2021 CEST
Origin         : lang/perl5.32
Architecture   : FreeBSD:12:amd64
<snap>
```


----------



## SirDice (May 9, 2022)

benpptung said:


> I guess I didn't do it right to upgrade perl5, so somehow it isn't aware the perl5.32 is installed.


What's in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## benpptung (May 10, 2022)

SirDice said:


> What's in /etc/make.conf?


Nothing in /etc/make.conf in my above question.

I've tried to add `DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=perl5=5.32` in /etc/make.conf, and reinstall/rebuild perl5.32, but I still cannot change `perl5.32-5.32.1_1` to `perl5-5.32.1_1`, so I'm wondering if any way to upgrade perl5 from 5.30 to 5.32.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (May 10, 2022)

Erichans said:


> Perhaps PR250053-lang/perl5.32: perl5.32-5.32.0 doesn't meet perl5>=5.32.r0<5.33 will help.


The link seems to explain what's gone wrong on your system, OP, especially Comment 4.

It's a bit hard to help because you've got your system in a certain state and we haven't got that same state (and it seems to happen if you don't follow the instructions in /usr/ports/UPDATING).


----------



## benpptung (May 11, 2022)

richardtoohey2 said:


> The link seems to explain what's gone wrong on your system, OP, especially Comment 4.
> 
> It's a bit hard to help because you've got your system in a certain state and we haven't got that same state (and it seems to happen if you don't follow the instructions in /usr/ports/UPDATING).


Thank you, I'll try to study the PR250053.


----------

